# removing rear view mirror



## CrazySlovak (Jul 20, 2008)

does the rear view mirror twist off the base like it does in the mk4 vw's?


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Yes it does...but it is PITA to remove.
I purchased a used one from salvage as a replacement. The salvage yard had just broken the entire unit off of the windshield... looked exactly like your picture. I had to clamp the metal button/mount in my bench vise to twist the [email protected] mirror of the mount.


----------

